# Opening a Preschool and Kindergarten



## Katwood (Jul 14, 2013)

I met my husband in Mexico, where I was living and working on a FM3. A few years ago, we moved to the US.

Both of us dream of returning to Mexico and opening a bilingual preschool and possibly an elementary school as well. We are just beginning our investigations on how to do this. My husband is a Mexican citizen. We have reason to believe that there is a need for high-quality bilingual preschools in the area where we'd like to live (Oaxaca). Any and all advice and thoughts would be greatly appreciated. 

Gracias!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Katwood said:


> I met my husband in Mexico, where I was living and working on a FM3. A few years ago, we moved to the US.
> 
> Both of us dream of returning to Mexico and opening a bilingual preschool and possibly an elementary school as well. We are just beginning our investigations on how to do this. My husband is a Mexican citizen. We have reason to believe that there is a need for high-quality bilingual preschools in the area where we'd like to live (Oaxaca). Any and all advice and thoughts would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Gracias!


Most probably there is a need for many things, including scools in Oaxaca, but, I am not so sure about Oaxaca's economical status 
It is one of Mexico's poorest state. Take that into consideration if you think it's useful for your business


----------



## Katwood (Jul 14, 2013)

What kinds of steps are needed to start a business? Specifically a school? Does anyone have any experience in this area? 

I earned a living in Oaxaca for 3 years when the economy was worse and my husband is from Oaxaca, so we have a pretty good understanding of the economic situation. I know that I won't make a ton of money there, but I'm pretty confident that, if we get through the bureaucracy that I know must exist, we have a pretty good shot at making enough to live comfortably.


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> Most probably there is a need for many things, including scools in Oaxaca, but, I am not so sure about Oaxaca's economical status
> It is one of Mexico's poorest state. Take that into consideration if you think it's useful for your business



My wife’s sister represents a well known business from the U.S. that invests in private schools in Mexico in some of the poorest states and municipalities in the country. Their idea is to give back some of their earnings to build new schools, set them up and then allow an individual or individuals to take them over and eventually have majority ownership. Members of the company stay on the board to ensure that quality education and certain principles are kept by the new owners.

My sister-in-law has told me that it would surprise many people the way Mexican parents will work up to two jobs apiece to ensure their children have an education. Of course, that is more so in urban settings since in rural areas often times the kids start working as soon as they can tie their own shoes.

Therefore, I am not sure that Oaxaca being such a poor state will matter all that much. If parents are certain the education is good enough, will help their children have a better chance at better employment, then they would be willing to do what it takes to enroll their children and pay for their schooling.

You may want to contact the Secretaria de Educacion Publica
Que necesitas para incorporar una escuela_3


----------



## Katwood (Jul 14, 2013)

PanamaJack said:


> My wife’s sister represents a well known business from the U.S. that invests in private schools in Mexico in some of the poorest states and municipalities in the country. Their idea is to give back some of their earnings to build new schools, set them up and then allow an individual or individuals to take them over and eventually have majority ownership. Members of the company stay on the board to ensure that quality education and certain principles are kept by the new owners.
> 
> My sister-in-law has told me that it would surprise many people the way Mexican parents will work up to two jobs apiece to ensure their children have an education. Of course, that is more so in urban settings since in rural areas often times the kids start working as soon as they can tie their own shoes.
> 
> Therefore, I am not sure that Oaxaca being such a poor state will matter all that much. If parents are certain the education is good enough, will help their children have a better chance at better employment, then they would be willing to do what it takes to enroll their children and pay for their schooling.


Thank you for your optimistic and helpful reply. Would it be appropriate for me to contact your wife's sister's organization? If so, could I please have their contact information? 

We are debating going with our dream or toning it down to try to make it more marketable. Our dream is to have a green trilingual Montessori school (English, Spanish, Zapotec) that serves children different cultural and economic backgrounds - a real 'buena onda' kind of place. However, I think that we'd have more financial success just marketing me as a very experienced and educated teacher who is a native English speaker.


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

Katwood said:


> Thank you for your optimistic and helpful reply. Would it be appropriate for me to contact your wife's sister's organization? If so, could I please have their contact information?
> 
> We are debating going with our dream or toning it down to try to make it more marketable. Our dream is to have a green trilingual Montessori school (English, Spanish, Zapotec) that serves children different cultural and economic backgrounds - a real 'buena onda' kind of place. However, I think that we'd have more financial success just marketing me as a very experienced and educated teacher who is a native English speaker.


I will speak to Maria Jose when I see her later this week. She currently is somewhere near Tijuana looking for property for a school up that way. I believe your idea of having a trilingual approach is your best bet. Start small, gain the confidence and respect (not an easy thing) of the locals and then expand. I will be in touch with a personal message when I have info for you, but I you need to post 5 times before I can send you one. Having your husband involved and known in the area will do wonders for you as well.


----------



## Katwood (Jul 14, 2013)

PanamaJack said:


> I will speak to Maria Jose when I see her later this week. She currently is somewhere near Tijuana looking for property for a school up that way. I believe your idea of having a trilingual approach is your best bet. Start small, gain the confidence and respect (not an easy thing) of the locals and then expand. I will be in touch with a personal message when I have info for you, but I you need to post 5 times before I can send you one. Having your husband involved and known in the area will do wonders for you as well.


Thank you! I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Katwood said:


> I met my husband in Mexico, where I was living and working on a FM3. A few years ago, we moved to the US.
> 
> Both of us dream of returning to Mexico and opening a bilingual preschool and possibly an elementary school as well. We are just beginning our investigations on how to do this. My husband is a Mexican citizen. We have reason to believe that there is a need for high-quality bilingual preschools in the area where we'd like to live (Oaxaca). Any and all advice and thoughts would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Gracias!


You'll have to offer something extraordinary and special in order to compete with other schools there, more so because there's such a small market from which to draw .. for economic and other reasons. As an outsider, if your husband isn't from the city and/or hasn't visited regularly for the years he's been away, this niche business may be difficult to be a success at. If I were thinking of starting such a business it wouldn't be in Oaxaca.


----------

